# Soundcloud forum integration



## Dragonfly (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,

I just found this link about integrating the Soundcloud player into a forum:
SoundCloud Blog Archive SoundCloud player in forums (5-step guide for SoundCloud BB code)

If the forum is updated, people can just post there Soundcloud URL's and it'll magically transform into a neat player, just like some of the Soundclick users use.

Thank you!


----------

